# The Top 100 Games



## DexterTCN (Nov 16, 2012)

http://techland.time.com/2012/11/15/all-time-100-video-games/slide/all/

Sadly...I've played just about every one of these.   It's beyond me that they have Thief but not Thief 3 though.


----------



## tommers (Nov 16, 2012)

I think they just have one from a series.  For example the have Wizardry 1 but not 6 or 7 - which are usually quoted as the best in the series.

They have Civilization, but not 2, 3 or 4.

They have Half Life 2, but not 1.

Demon's Souls but not Dark Souls.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2012)

Battlezone, outrun and paperboy were the only ones that had me salivating to part with my ten pees in the arcades. 

Goldeneye came about while I was working on gamesmaster, gamesworld and the computer channel, and wasted hours of worktime and home life for many years. I am still no good at it.

No super mario kart?


----------



## tommers (Nov 16, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No super mario kart?


 

Really?  I am surprised.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 16, 2012)

tommers said:


> I think they just have one from a series. For example the have Wizardry 1 but not 6 or 7 - which are usually quoted as the best in the series.
> 
> They have Civilization, but not 2, 3 or 4.
> 
> ...


Yeah - no Skyrim.


----------



## Firky (Nov 16, 2012)

That list is rubbish. Why not employ an actual gamer to write the list or someone with a clue?

No GTA, Fallout, Elite, blah blah.

No Team Fortress in any incarnation either. Pffft!


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 16, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> It's beyond me that they have Thief but not Thief 3 though.



Surprised why

Compared to the first 2 its shite




Also the list is bullshit as any top 100 without system shock 1 and 2 on it, is made by people who know F all about gaming..

*shakes fist at sky*


----------



## de_dog (Nov 16, 2012)

!Monkey Island, !Wargasm, !Another World pfft


----------



## tommers (Nov 16, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Yeah - no Skyrim.


 
Oblivion rather than Morrowind?


----------



## tommers (Nov 16, 2012)

firky said:


> No GTA


 
GTA3 is there....


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 16, 2012)

No buldars gate


The cunts


----------



## Epona (Nov 16, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> No buldars gate
> 
> 
> The cunts


 
Indeed. And the same re. inclusion of Oblivion over Morrowind. My top 100 would look very different (although there would be a few from the '70s and '80s lists that also popped up on mine). But then my list would not necessarily include games that made a name and a shit ton of money for a franchise rather than sometimes better/more groundbreaking/inventive predecessors which didn't shift as many units.


----------



## SLK (Nov 16, 2012)

Elite, Bombjack, Championship Manager.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 16, 2012)

*Notes lack of Dizzy* (IV, VI, III, V, VII, II, I, BTW)

Dare I probe further?


----------



## blairsh (Nov 16, 2012)

No Echo the Dolphin?! Wtf?!?!


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 17, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Surprised why
> 
> Compared to the first 2 its shite
> 
> ...


With surround sound Thief 3 ruled.

It didn't have Wings of Death II either.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 17, 2012)

Sensible Soccer


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 17, 2012)

they do have grim fandango  which is soimething...   still probabably  my favorite  point and click


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 17, 2012)

No Zelda either, unless I'm blind.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 17, 2012)

tommers said:


> Really? I am surprised.


Or streetfighter, odd. Everyone was playing that in the arcades and on the gaming things. 
Super street fighter turbo was nearly £90 and still topped the gaming charts on sales and in ratings.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 17, 2012)

streetfighter 2 is in there


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 17, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> they do have grim fandango which is soimething... still probabably my favorite point and click


 
and leisure suit larry!

Day of the tentacle was the best though


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 17, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> streetfighter 2 is in there


Oh right.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 17, 2012)

Well they left out Total Annihilation but to make up for it they left out all those dire Command and Conquer games.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 17, 2012)

No cannon fodder?


----------



## Dandred (Nov 17, 2012)

GTA III over Vice city?


----------



## Dandred (Nov 17, 2012)

Battle field 1942?


That list is shite


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2012)

The list has gone from the link....probably useless wondering but I hope Deus Ex was on it.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah lists


----------



## Sunray (Dec 8, 2012)

Paperboy over Marble Madness? Insane.

Metroid Prime for the Game Cube but people have voted it only 57%, easily one of the greatest games of all time, from the lonely atmosphere, graphics, music, game mechanics, sounds and puzzles. I've not played anything to touch it in ages.

Its worth hunting down a second hand Cube and this game to play it, its that good.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 8, 2012)

Outrun, the suckiest example of a sucky genre. Driving without shooting is like pointing without clicking.


----------



## Edward Kelly (Feb 15, 2013)

tommers said:


> I think they just have one from a series. For example the have Wizardry 1 but not 6 or 7 - which are usually quoted as the best in the series.
> 
> They have Civilization, but not 2, 3 or 4.
> 
> ...


 the original Civ. was just so fucking shit . after 10 seconds of absolute depressing crapness all I wanted to do was take a bex, have a cup of tea and a good lie down .... and burn myself alive.


Ohhh .....the humanity.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 15, 2013)

The original Civ was a gem. I had at least as much fun playing that as any of the sequels


----------



## souljacker (Feb 15, 2013)

Where's Chase HQ? Daytona? Pro Evo? Gorf? Jet Set Willy? Gauntlet?

But yeah, lists....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 15, 2013)

Parachute on the game and watch console.


----------



## Geoffrey (Feb 15, 2013)

Top 100 game lists should be either Top 100 games that were great at the time of release or Top 100 games that are still great to play now.  Has anyone played Goldeneye recently?  Time is not kind sometimes!


----------



## Edward Kelly (Feb 18, 2013)

Geoffrey said:


> Top 100 game lists should be either Top 100 games that were great at the time of release or Top 100 games that are still great to play now. Has anyone played Goldeneye recently? Time is not kind sometimes!


Agree,
you can't really have a top 100 without saying what they were the top of... all time, first of, originality, lastability (if that's even a word?  ) etc
 The same with the original C & C, it was OK when it first came out but seems shit now. Terrible AI and you could pass any level by quickly building a wall and then heaps of defense towers.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 21, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Sensible Soccer


1 hour long tribtue to Sensible Soccer....and deservedly so...the greatest game of all time no less!!!

really fun watch this...


----------



## ska invita (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Dandred (Feb 22, 2013)

This is a great documentary. I'm desk warming all day so this will keep me occupied for a while.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 22, 2013)

No Wolfenstein? Need For Speed? Grand Turismo? Hitman? Max Payne? Burnout3?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 22, 2013)

Dandred said:


> This is a great documentary. I'm desk warming all day so this will keep me occupied for a while.


he's got a nice channel going there...lots of work put in.

I see this is a US list which now makes sense on missing the open goal that is Sensible Soccer. As if Madden NFL is better than Sensi


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 22, 2013)

Watched all of those Sensible Soccer vids. Very good. ISS Deluxe on the SNES is still the football game I prefer though, but I never had an Amiga so have only played the less good versions on Sensi.


----------



## Geoffrey (Feb 23, 2013)

Edward Kelly said:


> ...lastability (if that's even a word?  )...


 
The only place I have ever seen lastability written is 1990s video game mags such as CVG and Mean Machines, but if it isn't a dictionary defined word it should be!


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 23, 2013)

those vids are great


----------



## ska invita (Feb 24, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> Watched all of those Sensible Soccer vids. Very good. ISS Deluxe on the SNES is still the football game I prefer though, but I never had an Amiga so have only played the less good versions on Sensi.


same, i only played it on the megadrive but especially a two player game was just incredible entertainment. I dont play games at all anymore cos it eats up to much time, but im very tempted to get hold of the world of sensi pc fan pack or whatever its called. would be fun to get a joystick for it too!






Also heres the video he mentions he did for a sensi rip off game


----------



## Epona (Feb 24, 2013)

Edward Kelly said:


> the original Civ. was just so fucking shit . after 10 seconds of absolute depressing crapness all I wanted to do was take a bex, have a cup of tea and a good lie down .... and burn myself alive.
> 
> 
> Ohhh .....the humanity.


I've only just seen this, but are you fucking insane?  I lost many very happy hours to Civ.  It wasn't at all shit - when did you try it?  I'm betting that you decided to give it a whirl in 2010 and the 22 colour EGA did your head in.  In 1991, this was the pinnacle - the absolute fucking pinnacle - of single player (player vs. PC) empire strategy - for good fucking reason.  If you played it at the time and didn't like it, there's something wrong with you.  IMO.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 28, 2013)

Addicted to Kimble Justices videos (who did the sensi soccer ones), and this is another good call - the mid90s NHL games by EA Sports were supremely playable, and thats what its all about

another great review here


----------

